# Linux-Rechner auf Windows zugreifen



## Laubfrosch (12. Mai 2004)

Hiho...
Vll kann man mir wieder so schnell helfen wie bei meinem letzten prob...

Ich habe zwei Rechner im Netztwerk:
1. Suse Linux 9.0
2. Windows 2000

Ich würde ganz gerne auf dateien auf dem Windowsrechner vom Linuxrechner zugreifen und Copieren usw.
Wie macht man sowas ?

THX schonmal im voraus.


----------



## ToniCE (12. Mai 2004)

http://www.steines.de/portal/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=21 <-- sollte helfen 

Wenn du mehr wissen willst: http://www.samba.org/


----------

